# New Moderator



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

Jacobite has been promoted to the post of Moderator. His posting shows qualities that we feel will be beneficial for the forum. May be be here for a long time to come.

Congrats Jac! :clap:


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

congrats


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Gratz Jacobite. I knew you would make it.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cheers all - hope I won't cock this up.

Now where's my mod stick?, I feel the need to start swinging.

*does so and spectacularly smacks himself in the head*

Ah um - oh look everybody a tree!

*runs away to hide from embarrassment in the Fluff area*


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Lol. 

FOUND YOU!!! HEY EVERYONE!!! HE'S IN HERE!! LETS MAKE FUN OF HIM!!!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ah the hazing begins.

*mumble mumble they will all pay mumble mumble*


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

rofl. Don't abuse the privilege. Don't go


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

mod fu granted, double most removed.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Congrats Jac. Welcome to the team.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> BOOO, not Jaco, anyone but Jaco......

>> Just fuckin wi ye mate. Well done, need some descent mods on this site. :lol:


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Congrats man. I guess I should get that next chapter posted, now that you can actually do things to me if I don't, eh? :wink:


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Congrats mate, was already wondering why you weren't one of the powers that be :wink: Especially given the amount of posts and projects you're involved it!


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Odd, I was actually under the impression that Jac already was a Mod...

All the same, its a well deserved appointment. Congrats!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

congrats Jac, and thanks for the heads up on the forum being back online, i didnt realise. good job mate


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Lol cheers all.

Great to see you back again Xeno by the way.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

welcome back OXC!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Holy shit a Xeno is in the house!!!!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

its xeno time

*dances to mc hammer*


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

haha lol thanks guys, but this thread is about Jaco. but on the side, I am converting from a full time player to a part time player and part time painter, so when i move house soon and finaly get a better computer i will start posting some pics of my work.

and again, thanks guys


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

speaking of jaco, this may make you chuckle....#



Jacobite said:


> Also, this post has a interesting revelation in it.
> 
> i like to lick toads. especially the green and red ones.
> 
> *runs away screaming, looking for a nice toad to lick.*


the above quote had nothing to do with cccp_one whatsoever. anyone who says otherwise is also a toad licker.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

*looks at cccp_one

Yeah......okaaaaaay, keep telling yourself that

:twisted:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Somday somebody might believe you.

Hows the squirrel living in your pants by the way :wink:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

*looks embarrassed*

hes fine....


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I was away when Jacs became a MOD, so Congrats and welcome to the Heretical High Council.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cheers dude. Great to be part of it all.


----------

